# Sound System Problems



## Nacho-Mojo (May 7, 2004)

Hi everyone, and yes, it's my first post.

I had a Sony CDX-R3300 CD Deck installed last week, and it's been doing fine with most CDs, CD-Rs, and MP3 CDs. Now though, I bought some of those Verbatim Vinyl CD-Rs (the ones that look like records, nothing special past that), and it started not so much skipping, but the sound is really...almost cloudy, and gets really indistinguishable at times. After getting angry with my investment, and putting in a regular old CD-R, I started getting the same type of distorted, almost-skipping-but-not-quite sound, and random stops in the music. I've had no problems with standard CDs, but the majority of my music is on CD-Rs, or on the computer waiting to be put on to CD-Rs, and it's kind of annoying. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what to do?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

It could be possible that those Vinyl CD-R's are defective ...

Try making another CD on those Vinyl CD-R's to see if that's the case.


----------



## Nacho-Mojo (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, both the Vinyl CD-Rs act funky, so I'm thinking it could just be something with the actual CD-Rs that the Player just doesn't like. 

My theory after today is that provided I don't play it at deafening levels, and it's not too hot, it'l be fine. I noticed it a lot more, driving during the day than at night, but I find it odd that that would have an effect on only CD-Rs, and not normal CDs or the Tuner at all.


----------

